# Honda / Yamaha Generators



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I started a search for a Honda (or equal) generator that would run the OB and also "back-feed" the house in the rare occasion that we lose power. I started to look used only because i thoguht there might be some that were used once for whatever and then not needed. anyways i found a Honda EB3000c for $800. 1 year old, used 2 times and still has the tags on it. The guy used it tailgating and now has an RV with a built-in Genny. Does anyone have any experience or opinions with this? It retails for about $1450.

Thanks!


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I assume how loud it will be will not be an issue. It is listed at 68db, I barrowed my dads champion and it is listed at 68db at it is loud. I had my now sold Yamaha sitting right next to it and there is a big difference. I am in the same boat as you, I want something to power everything but don't want a 130lb honda eu3000. I just orderd an eu2000 and will probably get a second down the road. If you just need something I would say go for it, its a Honda--gotta be good right? That being said you can buy 4 champions for the same price when they are on sale for 199. If they go on sale again I might just get one for the rare times I need to run the AC.

I know this probably did not answer your questions.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the response. My plans have quickly changed....agasinst my will.

Even though last night i told the guy id call in the morning after checking my work schedule to coordinate picking it up, he sold it first thing in the morning. I guess i dont blame him, it was on craigslist and im sure there are a lot of tire kickers. money talks right.

so i found a EB5000 for $700. 10 years old. 30 hours of home back-up use. not the most portable (200 lbs) but about the same as any other generator this size. he is local and has taken really good care of it. this too sounds like a decent deal. although im sure i could buy a new troy built at Lowes for the same $700. Thoughts ??

I, like most im sure, would like to be able to run the house essentials (ill run a dedicated 240 line to back-feed) and occasionally (deer camp) run the Outback. The DW could care less about the camping portion right now but wants to be able to run the house when needed. Id like to stay under $1000 and am leading towards the Hondas/Yamahas/etc. any suggestions?


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought a Yamaha EF3000iSEB because it can power everything in my tt and since I am moving to Alaska I thought it would be good for a back up for the house. It also has a boost feature that can help with the ac startup. It is heavy but I dont care it kicks but


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

If you are going to get something loud and some what heavy get a champion.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK, i changed the OP title a little instead of starting something new....

I think i narrowed it down to the same 2 that many others have looked at.

Honda EU2000i ~ $950
Yamaha EF2400is ~ $1050

Sooooooo. Since im horrible at making these kind of decisions. Please help guide me.









DT


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> ...
> I think i narrowed it down to the same 2 that many others have looked at.
> 
> Honda EU2000i ~ $950
> ...


Let's see: 
$1050 2400 watts 
- $950 -2000 watts 
$100 / 400 watts = $0.25/watt

If you like unit pricing the Yamaha is the bargain.









Scott


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I think it depends on if you need to run your A/C in the trailer. The 2000 won't do it. I don't know about the 2400. 
I have the Honda 3000 and put a remote start in it. I've had it 3 years and never a bit of trouble. It's a little heavy but it runs everything and does it quietly.
Happy shopping!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i thought i had heard that if you shut everything down at the breaker the 2000 would just barely startup the AC. I have the Dometic 13,500 unit. im not too concerned about the AC but if im close i might as well be able to run it.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We have yet to do a test on the air conditioning with our 2400 yamaha. We did get this model as DH said the Honda 2000 would not run our AC. I did run the microwave and had a dvd playing in the t.v. at the same time. DH thinks it will be close to run AC but we won't run anything else on it if we need the AC. We pick up the camper this weekend and will do a test on it as others have asked will a 2400 run AC. Not sure why we hadn't tried it yet. We picked up our gen. off craigslist as well. That is a screaming deal if you can get a new one for 1050.00. I don't think I found one that low in all my searching. Also, moving the 24000 around is fairly easy....DH is able to do himself or very easy each of us grab a side. I know the Honda 3000 is much heavier. Cristy


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

This comes down to if the 2400 will run the AC. If it does then the yamaha is for you. I bought the yamaha when I had a trailer with a 13.5 AC. Before I even put oil in the gen we upgraded to our outback with a 15k. The yamaha would not start our AC so I sold it to a fine gentleman on these boards. I just got my honda 2000 in the mail 2 days ago. What I did not like about the yamaha was it is a little heavy and bulky compared to the honda. BUT, if it would have ran my AC then the weight and bulkyness would have been well worth it. I figured if it will not run my AC then I will go with something a little smaller. I also ordered that external gas tank for the honda witch seeled the deal for me.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> Let's see:
> $1050 2400 watts
> - $950 -2000 watts
> $100 / 400 watts = $0.25/watt
> ...


Hmmm...let's see if I have this correct:

Honda 2000w @ $950 = $0.48/watt
Yamaha 2400w @ $1050 = $0.44/watt 
*Champion 3000w @ $150 = $0.05/watt*








(Champion's price is after MIR, but even without a MIR the price per watt is still $0.10)

I know that most would say that the Champion does not compare to the Honda or Yamaha, but honestly, how often will you use your generator? If you are going to use it daily then yes, get the Honda or Yamaha. But if you are going to use it for the occasional dry camping trip then save the money and get the Champion.

Just think of all the beer you can buy with the savings!!!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

How loud is the Champion?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

It's listed at 68dB so it's not exactly quite. It's also 100# so it's not exactly light either. But at a fraction of the cost I was willing to live with those cons.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Something to consider

Yamaha 2400: 70 lbs 1.6 gal = 8.6 hours at 1/4 load

Honda EU2000I 46.3 lbs 1.1 gal = 15 hours at 1/4 load

BTW the Champion is rated at about 1 gal per hour more.. at 4.50 a gallon it is something to consider. This is the econimic break down, not price per watt.

The Champion is loud. I had a champion running right next to a yamaha and their is a huge difference. Although placement of the generator while camping can help.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The guy at Wise Sales said that the Yamaha 2400 would run the 13,500 AC. Also. The $1050 price for the Yamaha 2400 is for a new one, free shipping and no tax from Wise. Pretty good deal. Im still on the fence though. for just the reasons mentioned here. I like the weight and efficiency of the Honda but for a little more $ the Yamaha seems like it will handle more.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I bought a EU2000i a few months ago, and it is great. I may buy another so I can run the AC while dry camping. Here in the NW, AC is not that critical. What I like about the 2000i is that I only need to carry one lightweight unit most of the time. If I need more power, I'll carry two and have 4000 watts available.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I was on the fence to about one or two smaller units and which one... Then I said forget it and went with the 3000 so I didn't have to worry about two units and cords and what ever else. Also bought at wise sales and the Yamaha 3000 will run for 20.5hrs on 3.4 gallons. So start it and forget it. EXTREMELY QUITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lastly I thought about the Champion a whole lot and thought I could handle the noise, but could my neighbor? I camp in mostly campgrounds with hopefully more isolated camping so that was my concern.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK the pricing at Wise is

$887 for the Honda EU2000i
$1050 for the Yamaha EF2400is

I CANT DECIDE !!!


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Bought two EU2000i Hondas a couple years ago new from a motor bike Honda dealer for $950 per. They are superb generators. Start quickly, are quiet and I really like the "econ" mode that slows them down when not under load. I'm semi-tired and keep one generator at my dental office for winter electrical blackouts that we have every year, and the other at the house for the same reason. I borrow the office generator for dry trips, although hardlly ever need to run the AC, but like to have it in case I need to. From what I've read on the forum and other blogs, two EU2000i s run parallel with proper cables do not actually deliver 4000 watts. It's more like 3800 W. But this still seems to be plenty to run everything electrical for our 21RS. If these generators are built anything like Honda's cars, of which I've had a few over the years, with basic care they will run forever. Great investment. And, they are very light for "watts" they deliver.

emaggio


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

My father in law and I just split the cost of the Yama 2400. Arrived in about 3 days. Added oil and fuel and fired it off. He's an engineer and former moto cross rider and is well schooled on the mechanical side of things. Anyway, he saw Yamaha as producing the 2400 as direct competition to the Honda. Honda cornered the market and made it where you had to buy 2 units and the hookup kit. Great product and would buy one or two anyday, but for the price how can one beat the Yamaha 2400 series....??

Just another 2 cents to confuse the situations. Good luck!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the confusion. J/K.... Im leaning that way...the Yamaha 2400. I also read that the surge is to 3000 watts. thats pretty good.

Did you order yours from Wise? What did you pay?


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I reviewed only 1 complaint about the shipping and it was related to ups likely droppping the item which caused the exaust to be against a plastic piece. The guy just 'bent' a piece back rather than sending it back for repaire/replacement. Ours arrived with no problems.
Hard price to beat!!

Yamaha
EF2400iSC
$1089.00

Call 800-916-9473 for more information
We are open 7 days a week!
FREE SHIPPING AND NO SALES TAX (except in Illinois)!

Yamaha EF2400iS Generator

$1,089.00

Specifications...unit surges up to 3000watts under 
a load bank test!Runs most 13,500 btu a/c units 
with ease!

Type Brushless, Inverter
Maximum AC Output 2400 watts
Rated AC Output 2000 watts
Rated / Maximum AC Current 16.7 / 20 amps @ 120V
Engine OHV, Air-Cooled, Four-Stroke, Single Cylinder
Displacement / HP 171cc / 5.5 hp..same as in ef3000ise
DC Output 12 volt 8 amps
Overall Length 20.7"
Overall Width 16.5"
Overall Height 18.1"
Dry Weight 70 lbs.
Fuel Tank Capacity 1.6 gallons
Continuous Operation at 1/4 Rated Load 8.6 hrs.
Noise Level 53dBA - 58 dBA
Warranty 2 Years Limited Warranty

MODEL FEATURES

We listened to what our customers wanted when we built our latest inverter generator. The result is the 
EF2400iS. Not only is it super-quiet (53-58dBA), it only weighs 70 pounds and produces 2400-3000 watts of 
maximum power. Cleaner, quieter and more powerful, the EF2400iS is the next step forward in generator 
technology.

TwinTech capability - Hook up two EF2400iS's for 4600 watts of maximum power.
Auto-decompression system - Reduces compression for easier starting.
Gasoline petcock - Helps prevent carburetor contamination during storage.
Controls all on one panel - Easy access to controls.
Smart Throttle varies engine speed based on load - Improves fuel economy and reduces noise.
Comfortable grip handles - Easy portability and storage.
Fuel gauge - Ability to gauge fuel level without opening cap.
OilWatch warning system - Prevents engine damage • Provides added peace of mind.
Electrical overload breaker - Prevents generator damage in case of overload.
Super-quiet muffler with USFS-approved Spark Arrestor - Only 53 dBA at 1/4 load...eliminates errant sparks.
Die-cast aluminum frame - Light weight, high strength.
Inverter system with Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) control - Can run products with built-in microcomputers or 
microcomputer-controlled electric tools.
DC outlet - 8A12V outlet for charging batteries (cables included).
Rubber vibration isolation feet - Absorbing feet for increased smooth operation and noise reduction.
Multipole alternator - Light, compact design with great power output to weight ratio.
OHV engine with cast iron cylinder liner - Efficient, reliable, powerful providing long life and excellent heat 
dissipation.
Easily detachable side panels - For easier serviceability.
Noise Block sound reduction system - Very quiet.

Available Accessories:
Storage Cover 39.99
Hour Meter/Tachometer 49.99
Twin Tech Parallel System 199.99
Wheel Kit 99.99


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We have the camper out front and will try the 2400 yamaha gen on the air for you and see how it goes. Will report back in a few.

Cristy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> We have the camper out front and will try the 2400 yamaha gen on the air for you and see how it goes. Will report back in a few.
> 
> Cristy


That would be great !! Thanks !!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

bradhelton said:


> My father in law and I just split the cost of the Yama 2400. Arrived in about 3 days. Added oil and fuel and fired it off. He's an engineer and former moto cross rider and is well schooled on the mechanical side of things. Anyway, he saw Yamaha as producing the 2400 as direct competition to the Honda. Honda cornered the market and made it where you had to buy 2 units and the hookup kit. Great product and would buy one or two anyday, but for the price how can one beat the Yamaha 2400 series....??
> 
> Just another 2 cents to confuse the situations. Good luck!!


Did you run your air on the 2400? Very curious as you see from my other post that our air kicked off. Just curious as we had no other loads on it and the gen. kept running, but the air kicked off. thanks

Cristy


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got back from dry camping in 105 degree weather. I barrowed my dad's work champion. The champion is loud, very loud. My friend next to us had two honda eu2000i running full throttle to run his AC and the 2 running together is not real quiet either. The benifit for him was when the sun went down and it cooled off he shut one down and turned the eco throttle on the other and it purred all night. I had to continiue to listen to the lawn mower and burn almost a gallon an hour. I guess a champion has its place and the price is hard to beat but I just don't think it is for me. If anything I will bring my honda along and run that when the AC is not necessary.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> My father in law and I just split the cost of the Yama 2400. Arrived in about 3 days. Added oil and fuel and fired it off. He's an engineer and former moto cross rider and is well schooled on the mechanical side of things. Anyway, he saw Yamaha as producing the 2400 as direct competition to the Honda. Honda cornered the market and made it where you had to buy 2 units and the hookup kit. Great product and would buy one or two anyday, but for the price how can one beat the Yamaha 2400 series....??
> 
> Just another 2 cents to confuse the situations. Good luck!!


Did you run your air on the 2400? Very curious as you see from my other post that our air kicked off. Just curious as we had no other loads on it and the gen. kept running, but the air kicked off. thanks

Cristy
[/quote]
Did you blow a fuse or anything? SOunds odd that it just stopped working. I was hoping for a better test result !


----------



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd like to hear the result too. I'm looking at either the Honda or the Yamaha for my 23RS. I was leaning toward the Yamaha because it can run the AC. But is says "most RV AC systems". I would like to know of some one who actually has run the 2400 with no problems, otherwise it could be the Honda 3000 ....


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Sayonara, My friend bought the Yamaha 2400 from jtbmoore and has run the 13,500 AC on his trailer with it and it works well (not an Outback though). Previously he was able to run his AC with my Honda EU2000i but only when is was cool outside, say 85 degress. When it got hot the generator couldn't keep the AC powered. I could never get the AC on my Outback to run with my Honda EU2000 even if I turned everything else off. I'm on vaction now (currently in Boise ID) and I'm hoping to try his generator with my trailer next week to see if the Yamaha will get my AC going where the Honda would not. I think the Yamaha will do the job because when looking up the specs on the two generators it not as simple as a 400 watt difference. The Yamaha has a much larger engine (171cc versus 98.5cc) and appears to be able to handle the startup surge of the AC better than the Honda. If I get a chance to try out the Yamaha next week I'll give you a report but I think if you want to reliably run the AC then a single Honda EU2000i is not the right choice.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

MJRey said:


> Sayonara, My friend bought the Yamaha 2400 from jtbmoore and has run the 13,500 AC on his trailer with it and it works well (not an Outback though). Previously he was able to run his AC with my Honda EU2000i but only when is was cool outside, say 85 degress. When it got hot the generator couldn't keep the AC powered. I could never get the AC on my Outback to run with my Honda EU2000 even if I turned everything else off. I'm on vaction now (currently in Boise ID) and I'm hoping to try his generator with my trailer next week to see if the Yamaha will get my AC going where the Honda would not. I think the Yamaha will do the job because when looking up the specs on the two generators it not as simple as a 400 watt difference. The Yamaha has a much larger engine (171cc versus 98.5cc) and appears to be able to handle the startup surge of the AC better than the Honda. If I get a chance to try out the Yamaha next week I'll give you a report but I think if you want to reliably run the AC then a single Honda EU2000i is not the right choice.


Thank you ! I look forward to that and agree with you. If i got the Honda 2000i I wouldnt be looking to use the AC.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ok, While im still in the market for the Yamaha EF2400 or Honda EU2000 I did bite the bullet and buy a Honda EB5000 today. UGH. at 175 lbs its not the lightest thing but it will run all of the necessities in the house and if needed can be used with the OB as well. Its a Honda, it should last me a LONG time. Next weekend I will wire the house so I can plug the 240 in and power up the house off the generator.

Now i think im leaning towrds the Honda EU2000 because of the size, weight, and cost.


----------



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I went to the Yamaha dealer today and he recommended against the 2400. The amperage was only 16.7, which is what a 2400 can put out at MAX. He recommended teh 2800, which is loud as any other generator out there and then told me I could go with the 3000 to get a quiet model.

My OB dealer also recommended a 3000W unit.

I went to the Honda dealer and they had a sale on, needless to say I now have an EU3000i in the back of my truck









It's awesome, very quite and with just the 20A connection and standard cord, I got my AC to work no problem (with ECO turned off).


----------

